# at91sam9263 unstall kernel via uboot



## samspeed (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a board with at91sam9263 with 64MBytes RAM and 256MBytes NAND. For beginning I compiled kernel and world.


```
export ARCH=arm KERNEL=TEST DESTDIR=/ready
make buildkernel buildworld installkernel installworld
```

In result I have in boot kernel file /boot/ubldr and arm kernel in /boot/kernel.

My board connected via RS232 to debug console. Please help, which steps needed for write kernel and world to board?


----------

